# i did it AGAIN.



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i've been back and forth to petco the last couple days... fell in love with a halfmoon betta and he's been on the shelf every since... so i finally got him... yay... have yet to think of a name... acclimating him to his temporary home and then i'll take some photos and post em....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats on the new betta. Everyone is getting new bettas and now I want another one, as if 6 isn't enough!! Can't wait to see pics so we can help you name him.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Congrats on the new betta. Everyone is getting new bettas and now I want another one, as if 6 isn't enough!! Can't wait to see pics so we can help you name him.


 
i still want a white one and a yellow one..... my my.... my addiction will NEVER end!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to have an orange or peach one. A white or pink one would be nice, too.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

rockstar26 said:


> i've been back and forth to petco the last couple days... fell in love with a halfmoon betta and he's been on the shelf every since... so i finally got him... yay... have yet to think of a name... acclimating him to his temporary home and then i'll take some photos and post em....


 
Here HE is


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, he's beautiful!!!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Ooh, he's beautiful!!!


my camera really does him no justice! Now I've got to brainstorm for a name!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

What a cutie!!!  Congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks black and orange to me.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think he looks like a Rocky!!! 
He is just so tuff looking!! haha. Very beautiful!!!
Drama.....Not to rub it in but I have a Orange girl+a Peach/Pink Pair!!! lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Well, one of these days I'll have my pink and peach bettas. I'm gonna name my pink one Pink Floyd! lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha. Love it!!! lol. 
Once I get my digital to work I will be posting photos of all of my crew!!! :]


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

now I want another one too!! I've been looking for a green or yellow female. Can't seems to find one around here. But I don't have room quite yet anyway


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Ugh! So lucky! I reaallly want another but since I'm home visiting for college mom says "absolutely not" lol =/ *sigh* On a lighter note... you're new fish is very handsome! I love his colors! He looks fiesty! :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe when I get back from vacation I can sneak another one in. lol Oh, this addiction is driving me craaazy!!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> He looks black and orange to me.


 
He's actually Blue and Red


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you should name him Rocky


----------



## jonnylaw37 (May 23, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe when I get back from vacation I can sneak another one in. lol Oh, this addiction is driving me craaazy!!


 haha I know what you mean. I just set up my 30 gallon today and all it has is 2 snails in it but I've just been watching them go in circles, dreaming of what it will look like one day


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Blue and red. Hmmm, I can't think of a good name for a blue and red betta.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Aw he is beautiful


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very beautiful betta. I have an empty tank sitting in my closet and I keep telling my self I don't need another betta. I want a female for it. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're addicted like the rest of us!! lol


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Awesome betta.....we are all addicted : )


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe you found such a beautiful one like that at Petco, well at least at mine. I was there yesterday(just looking, I can't help myself, lol) and there variety, or lack of, was not very interesting, and many were in poor conditions. My local Wal Mart has a way better selection, that's where I got Flapjack =)!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

ooo i love him! im sure he's glad to be home!


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

you should name you guy Thor for the god of war 
that would be really awesome


----------

